# giro aeon vs ionos- anyone ridden?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried the giro aeon? How ventilated is it? Does it come with the winter cover like Ionos? If not, is it because its not as cool?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have one. I can't compare it directly to the Ionos, but my previous helmets (2 of them) were Specialized Prevails, which are generally regarded as pretty airy. The Aeon is a very well ventilated helmet, on a par with the Prevail, or better if you duck your head for a little extra airflow because the vents on top are larger. If they don't supply a winter cover, it's because the thing already costs an arm and a leg. I'll just wear a skully under mine when it gets cold.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I love my ionos, it comes with a winter liner and a second set of pads. I thought i got a good deal on mine, but now they have been 50% off, which makes them an insane deal!

I dont have any expierence with the Aeon tho.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I"ve had the Atmos, Ionos and Aeon. I like the Aeon the best, followed by the Atmos. The Ionos seemed more bulky and seemed to have a lot more wind noise. I've been very happy with my Aeon


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the Ionos and love it, no experience with the aeon, but I can tell you with the crazy deals they are having on the Ionos (seen it for as low as $109); that makes it a great deal if it fits. Saw MJCBH's comment on the Ionos, I felt the same way about the Atmos, the Medium was too small and the Large made it look like I was a bobblehead, but the M Ionos fits just right.

When I saw the $109 deal I was so tempted to get another one, but I all ready have two.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> I have the Ionos and love it, no experience with the aeon, but I can tell you with the crazy deals they are having on the Ionos (seen it for as low as $109); that makes it a great deal if it fits. Saw MJCBH's comment on the Ionos, I felt the same way about the Atmos, the Medium was too small and the Large made it look like I was a bobblehead, but the M Ionos fits just right.
> 
> When I saw the $109 deal I was so tempted to get another one, but I all ready have two.


Where did you see it for $109?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Get the Aeon. i bought the Ionos on Competitive Cyclist for $109 shipped and returned it for the Aeon because the Ionos was REALLY bulky!! I also hated the straps on the Ionos, very stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

dougclaysmith said:


> Where did you see it for $109?
> 
> Thanks


Competative Cyclist, (Competitive Cyclist - Road and Mountain Bikes, Framesets, Cycling Apparel, Road Bike and Mountain Bike Components, Cycling Accessories) has Giro Ionos on sale for half off. If you use the coupon code CC20AP its 20% off of that.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> Competative Cyclist, (Competitive Cyclist - Road and Mountain Bikes, Framesets, Cycling Apparel, Road Bike and Mountain Bike Components, Cycling Accessories) has Giro Ionos on sale for half off. If you use the coupon code CC20AP its 20% off of that.



Thanks! and for the 20% damn, they are giving them away. 

Just order one.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered a Prolight the other day, got it for $99, which is a lot better than the $325 my LBS has them for! Tried it on there as my current lid and most others with the turn the wheel to fit system don't feel great on my small noggin, the Giro feels good though. Wish I'd had that extra 20% would have paid the shipping.


----------

